# Traditional Wedding Poses



## James D O'Connor (Mar 4, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone could help me with some not too edgy wedding formal poses. 
I'm shooting my first wedding by myself next friday. I have about 10 second shooter weddings under
 my belt. The couple are in their early 40's and both on their second marriage. Their will also be 
2 sons and 1 daughter. No bridal party. So everything is going to be very basic and I'm having a
 little trouble coming up with something more then "bride next to groom" shots. If there's any links or
Photos you can send me to that would be great. Please don't recommend a book. I don't really want to get
Into all that. Just looking for a couple ideas


----------



## skieur (Mar 4, 2010)

I am not a wedding photographer but poses depend a lot on what the couple looks like, as in a flattering pose for one couple is not a flattering pose for another couple.  It is also dependent upon the location, which may or may not lend itself to some great poses.  You may even have to scout out a good location within range of where the wedding is taking place.

skieur


----------



## khallene (Mar 4, 2010)

First of all - GOOD LUCK on your first solo wedding!  My sister was just recently remarried and it was a second wedding for both her and her husband.  He has two boys from a previous marriage and there was no wedding party beyond the boys on his side and one of my sister's friend on her side.  They had a lot of shots with the boys in them with their dad.  Some with all of them together.  If you can, if the people are into it, try some shots that are maybe a little more casual in style with the kids in the pictures - not so much in a straight line, but have the kids in front - things like that.  Depending on the ages, have the bride and groom get down to the kids level or have some chairs and have the kids on laps.  I'm definitely not a wedding pro or anything, but I just think that without a formal wedding party, it may look good if everyone is having a little fun in the pictures and getting the kids involved should help that.  Have fun!


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Mar 4, 2010)

Check out the sticky note in the professional wedding.  There is a sticky called Hot tips for wedding photgraphy.  Among the tips is a checklist of poses that Pete (Christie Photo) put up that is pretty inclusive and encompassing.


----------

